# How to code a E&M  code with a vaccine admin charge



## KimberlyAr (May 26, 2015)

Hello,
How do you code a 99391 with 90471 & 90472?  Do you use a modifier or not?


----------



## Amiddleton12 (May 26, 2015)

*Injection coding*

99391-25 use all dx codes listed
90471 administration- DX V059 
enter corresponding vaccination code ie; 90656 with one specific dx code
90472 if additional injection is given with dx V059
enter vaccine with DX code

I hope this helps


----------



## Coder07 (Oct 7, 2015)

I hope this helps this is from the AAFP
http://www.aafp.org/practice-management/payment/coding/admin.html


----------



## istanstu (Oct 10, 2015)

Also remember if your provider performs vaccine counseling you get to utilize the vaccine counsel code which typically reimburses higher with your commercial payers and is required with our VFC payers.  you bill them per vaccine component


----------

